# Resolution Low-Buy 2021



## shellygrrl (Dec 28, 2020)

2021 will be the eighth year of Low-Buy on Specktra!

Whether you've been low-buying for a long time, or if after the strange year that was 2020 you think this is something that you'd like to do even if it's only for part of the year, or if you just want to be more mindful of what you want to bring into your makeup stash, you will find lots of support in here and zero judgment.

(Past threads: 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year, Team Low-Buy! 

Unlike last year where I used a mix of Notion and Google Docs for tracking, I'm using solely Notion this time around. I have a page for this year's makeup purchases, a page for a wishlist where I've attached photos or animated GIFs (the latter in the case of some EM Cosmetics stuff I'm eying) of the products, and instead of doing a fresh makeup stash page, I'm doing just one and adding to or taking away from it when necessary.

On my main Beauty page I've got a column for the types of products I want to purchase this year. Two of these have carried over from 2020:

_Neutral-leaning-warm brown eyeshadows (powder and cream), generally matte or satin finish_
My rationale is still the same as it was last year: expand this portion of my stash.

_New brow product(s)_
I'd still like to get a brow pen, and I've got my eyes on the EM Cosmetics brow cream. (Still waiting for my shade to come back in stock...)

_Finish off makeup brush section of wish list?_
With my big Zoeva purchase last summer and after some culling of my wishlist over the past year, I'm down to six brushes I want (three Sonia G, one Smith Cosmetics, one Chikuhodo, and another Zoeva). I could very likely clear this category.

_Replace old eyeshadows (where possible)_
I still have several eyeshadows in my stash that are very old, most of which are discontinued (and most of those are old Makeup Geek eyeshadows).


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 3, 2021)

FOTD...
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 4, 2021)

*Face The Day ~ I
Taking a spin on 

 shellygrrl
 's FOTD, this is my first full face of beauty of the year and the first since Christmas weekend. I have been working from home since November 18 and then had nearly 3 weeks off combined vacation days and winter break. So, I had a nice long break from painting the face. Literally this morning, I though to self...ugh...gotta face the day. 

This tends to be the base face I wear on the daily for work. I change up my eyes, cheeks and lips:*

NARS Pore & Shine
ELDW Foundations 4W2 + 5W1- 2 drops each combined - Medium coverage
Tarte Shape Tape - Tan Deep Sand
MAC Mineralize Powder - Dark Tan
CT Airbrush Bronzer # Tan Dore
Eyes & Cheeks

MAC Star Dipped - Sippin' On Stars + CoverFX Warm Honey (matte shade)
CT Eyes To Mesmerise - Sunset Rose
ND Morgana (from Sunset palette)
UD 24/7 Pencil - Whiskey
UD Brow Beater - Neutral Brown
Fenty Full Frontal Mascara
Laneige Lip Glowy Balm - Grapefruit

*So, I have been missing in action for a couple months. It has been a strange time, a busy time...And now we are into the new year. Hence getting a new post up in the new thread for Low Buy...my 7th year participating. In fact I am coloring my hair right now, another fresh start for the year and making me sit still long enough to get my post done 

I have missed you!

I promise I will go back and close out 2020. I know I came in under budget and beauty purchases dropped off from early summer, through fall and into the holidays. 

Then I'll pop back over here and decide where I sit with beauty now. One thing I do know is that I am not pressed in any way to spend and I have no need beyond a new brow pencil

Hope you all have a great week!*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 11, 2021)

Yesterday's FOTD...

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 11, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Yesterday's FOTD...
> 
> Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
> Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
> ...


I love your simplicity...it is something I aspire too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette and a little bit of Cool Brown (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
ABH Eyeshadow - Birkin (layered over the top of the above)
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 24, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 (to colour correct) and 01
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## lenchen (Jan 26, 2021)

*In 2021 my focus is to use what I have in my stash, and continue with FOTDs. 2020 was a year in which I worked from home, so I made the best of it , and wore make-up at home. Everyday, I am even more aware in my eyeshadow preferences that I was able to part with my fantasy eyeshadow palettes. I didn’t spend very much at all in 2020 in the way of make-up 2 eye shadow palettes 2 bronzers, and gifts for friends and family. 

All other categories, I’m using my favourites, ( listed below) and I will replace once items run out. *

* 



Foundation: Using what I currently have MUFE waterblend, and Laura tinted moisturizer.



Concealer: I have my NARS creamy concealer, and my cover fx cover corrector/concealer stick. 

Setting Powder: Chanel setting powder and the cover fx setting powder, will continue to use up in 2021.

Setting spray: Cover fx matt/hourglass , will replenish as I use it up.

Brow Products: MAC brow gel, will repurchase once used up.


Eyeshadow Primer: NARS eyeshadow primer. i bought 2 during last month's Ulta coupon

Eyeshadows: At this point I’m good I’m not looking for anything.


Mascara: I love the Chanel le volume waterproof and the Chanel inimitable waterproof- will repurchase as I run out.


Blush: I have 5 Nars blushes all which i use in monthly rotation

Bronzer: Charlotte Tilbury bronzer, I love it and I doubt 

Highlighter: my stance from 2020 has not changed. I have 1 liquid highlighter, and 4 powder highlighters 1 ofra and 2 makeupgeek.

Lip Products: i'm content with what i have. my mac ones once finished i will use my back to mac to replace them. i only own 2 glosses which are nudes, once I run out, i will replace.

Brushes –In 2020, I went brush crazy, and purchased all the remaining face brushes on my brush wishlist. At this point, I’m content, and I will only add eye brushes for my hooded eyes as needed.

Skincare: I'm happy with my simplified skincare routine. From 2020, and will continue into 2021.*
*I did not make Rouge at Sephora for 2021 which is great! *


----------



## Adelamgarceo (Jan 27, 2021)

I spent more last year on makeup than I ever have over the years  I have a list of things I still want to get. This is difficult for me. I have enough makeup to last me til I’m 80, that’s for sure  currently 30 btw.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 29, 2021)

Look at your wishlist, shop your stash to see if you already have anything similar to what you want.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 31, 2021)

Today's face...


Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 1, 2021)

*January update: *

Purchases: $0

Number of products used up: 6 (sunscreen, facial wash, lip gloss, concealer, retinol, and hand balm)

Number of items decluttered: 3 (facial tomorrow, facial serum, concealer) 

January observances: I have a standard makeup look I go for (corrector for the under eye, under eye concealer, setting powder for the under eye, brow pencil/powder, lip gloss). But in January I did revisit my Pat McGrath foundation and my MAC Face and Body. I may have to try the PMG in a shade that’s more neutral (I currently have shade 23). My go-to makeup look suffices on most days, but on days where I have to be on video with a client or partner, I add mascara. 

February focus: Continue shopping my stash. I also want to play around with more eyeshadow looks and lipstick shades. Even with wearing a mask covering my mouth, it would be fun to try on the lipstick shades I have as no one will see them, and I can always play of my eye space.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 7, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
ABH Eyeshadow - Birkin
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 11, 2021)

*Low/No Buy 2021 ~ January 2021*


*Hello lovely Specktra peeps! *
Yeah...it’s been a while. Let’s be real. For me the new year did not start until Feb 1st! January was a sh*tshow and I finally had my dance with COVID. I was more than happy to see January out the door and see February as a fresh start. Also, I have not posted in so long; I feel like I am way behind on all kinds of updates. Then again, the whole fresh start thing, does not make me want to rehash the past. 

So now some updates. I think I will spread out stuff over a few posts...so I don’t have one long novel you have to scroll through.*

Low Buy “Strategery”  *
*I made no beauty or skincare purchases in January. *Already ahead of the game budget wise! Speaking of...I have not set a budget for the year. Rather, when it comes to beauty purchases. I have a set of rules I have been following for the past few years. These really work for me.  

*I keep a must/lust list – text & images *
*I wait for good swatch images and authentic reviews *
*I wait for sales, coupons, Rakuten, etc. *
*I wait for a need more than a want.  *
*“Shop” my wardrobe* – I cannot tell you the number of times, a new product prompted me to review what I have. I end up pulling out and putting things back in rotation. I also have continued to edit down and remove unloved, unused and old products. 
The same rules apply to my clothing and shoe wardrobes as well!  * 

It’s my face and I love it! -* I would say 2020 became the year of committed consistent skin care. The bulk of purchases I did make were primarily for skincare. *Product brands I have in rotation include: the Ordinary, ELANR serum, Good Molecules, Peter Thomas Roth, Kate Somerville and Farmacy.* This blend of drugstore to high end products works for me. I consider the cost sustainable and not over the top. No! You will not catch me buying a $200 eye cream or any skin care product at that cost. I apply the same rules above for skincare purchases*. 

Curlsmith Convert! - a.k.a.- Haircare that makes me love my curly hair! *
I dumped the DevaCurl more than a year ago. Maybe even longer...hard to place in the pandemic timeline. It took me some time to select a new line to try. I was able to get trial kit of Curlsmith products early in 2020 and it was immediate love.  

*Homestuffs – Office/Studio/Closet: *
I donated, gave away and tossed quite a bit over 2020. This in turn led me to invest in some new storage and organization shelves & drawers from IKEA for my office/studio and closet. The rule with new organization is weeding and dekraapifying first. I still have a few more file drawers I would like for my office, but I am waiting for new Ikea releases coming in April 21.  

*Of Interest: 
The new Clinique Even Better Clinical Serum Foundation *– I have one foundation formula I have used for years. - Estee Lauder Double Wear. I would like to get a sample of this new formula. 

*The new BECCA Light Shifter Finishing Veil Setting Powder *– I really like the couple BECCA powders I have and use. I like finishes that are not matte flat but with some satin/sheen. * 

Okay...this is a good start to my 2021 journal. More to come. x0x0x  *


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 11, 2021)

I hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 14, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette + Cool Grey (brows), Grey (lids), Cool Brown (outer corner)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 21, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (brows)
mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar + ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (brows)
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 1, 2021)

*Low/No Buy 2021 Journal ~ February *



*Purchases: 
PTR *- Lunar New Year special on the Un-Wrinkle Eye cream that is a favorite of mine. 

*Ulta* - targeted 20% off. I replenished my Curlsmith Double Quench conditioner and TIGI Showdown hairspray. 

*Ulta *- I love how Ulta targets with coupons! They are watching you!  I recently looked at the new Clinique foundation formula and the 1.0 Clarifying Toner. I added them to my favorites list. Sure enough, I got a $10 coupon specific to Clinique. So, I purchased both. It was timed to also get a 26 piece sampler bag. I gave the sampler bag to my student assistant. She was delighted! 

*Used Up / Disposed Of / Gave Away / Donated: *



See pictures above for most recent purges - Old, unused, used up... 

*Gave away: *
Clothing, shoes, a Dior highlighter, BECCA face palette, brand new Miss Jessie hair products (now using Curlsmith), a couple makeup brushes = Happy student assistant. 

Donated 8 pairs of really nice boots (earlier in January I also donated numerous pairs of heels, sandals and sport type shoes). I recently purchased two 3-tier shoe racks and can proudly report all of my footwear is finally out of storage bins. I purchased a third rack for my office. I wear boots to/from work and change into my cute shoes. This way they are stored nicely and I have options!    I now have an edited down wardrobe with shoes and boots I wear!  

*Used Up: 
Love me some Bum Bum! *- Last year's Sephora bday gift was a mini Sol De Janeiro Bum Bum set and I also got a freebie Coco Cabana cream. The Bum Bum scent grew on me and hubs loves it. It smells like being on a tropical vacation. Really nice considering there has been no travel for a year plus and we won't consider a beach vacation until 2022! My DDIL gave me a really nice set for Christmas that also included the Crush spray and bodywash. I love the bodywash and will purchase a full size bottle. 

*Of Interest: *
The BECCA Light Shifter Finishing Veil has dropped off my list. Apparently, the pan hardens quickly from transfer of liquid foundation & concealer. Funny thing is, I wrote this before I learned BECCA is shuttering by September. Bummer! 

What did land on my list is the newest Hourglass Ambient Lighting Vol. II.  The shades look really nice and I read nothing but solid reviews for the quality.

*Favorites : *
The Clinique Even Better Clinical Serum Foundation! This was a blind buy (not able to swatch or color match ahead) and I am not mad at it. I ended up with CN90 – while defined as cool/neutral, I find it warm enough for my skin tone. It is a thinner, lightweight formula compared to the ELDW. However, it is still pigmented enough for full coverage. These days though, I am preferring medium coverage. When applied with a damp sponge (I have succumbed to the Beauty Blender), the finish is lovely, not quite matte and skin like in appearance. It is longwearing. I also love the packaging and it comes with a built in pump! E.T.A: I forgot the biggest thing! This formula does NOT oxidize,  turn orange! Wow! Every other Clinique foundation oxidized on me. 

*Homestuffs & Healthstuffs – Home Gym *
I would say in 2020 hubs and I invested the most in this area of our home.  
It is our lifestyle, so it was worth building it out. And truly, health is the number one investment one should make. I say this fully acknowledging that I am blessed and super fortunate that we were able to do this. The result: 

Quality time spent together
Less time commuting to and from the gyms
Being able to train safely while the gyms were closed for months
Avoiding wait lines and limited access to gyms when they reopened (We cancelled our membership in July and won’t be rejoining anytime soon..)
After investment, we are actually saving time and money!
For Christmas I was gifted a Schwinn IC4 spin bike. Think Peloton hack! 1/3 the cost, quick delivery vs. months on back order and no costly monthly membership fee ($39). I had the free two-month Peloton app trial. Not sure if I will subscribe. It is only $12.99 per month and has programming way beyond cycling. I thought the classes I did take were good...but I also love free spinning to my music. I’d say the app is good if one gets a lull in motivation and/or want a variety of programming. You will see in one picture a chart with exercises. I also have a small white board to track my workouts. These things motivate me, make my  options visual and and super easy to change things up. Burpees are still not my friend...maybe I will come to like them...lol










That’s it for February. Spring is right around the corner! I already purchased some seeds for the 2021 veggie garden. There will be lots of clean up once things steadily warm up. As always, hoping each of you is happy, healthy and doing well.* 
x0x0x *


----------



## LadyBug13 (Mar 4, 2021)

February update: 

Purchases: $45.38 (My blow dryer started shooting out sparks so I bought a new one, along with some hair gel)

Number of products used up: 5 (body soap wash, eye cream, niacinamide serum, 2 hair and scalp treatments)

Number of items decluttered: 2 (peach highlighter pretty old), foundation)

February observances:  I revised the PMG Sumblime foundation but I decluttered it because it expired plus the shade I had (23), when applied, looked very yellow-based, but dried down reddish. If I want to revisit it, I'll try looking for a shade that’s more neutral. I'm also noticing that I enjoy focusing on having clear skin so that I can wear minimal makeup. Also, I didn't play around with eyeshadow and lip looks like I wanted.

March focus: Continue shopping my stash AND try out a new eyeshadow look and lip combo once a week.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 5, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> I hope you're feeling better now!


Thank you Shelly!   I am fortunate to say I am back to 100% in many ways. No lingering effects. I had moderate symptoms. The dead giveaway was the night before I went to get tested was the complete loss of taste and smell! After that the struggle was fatigue.  No breathing problems or cough. The rest of the symptoms were that of mild flu/cold. I was shut down for 10 days.  On the flip side it was the most rest I had in years. I've never binge watched so much Netflix and Prime like I did during that time.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 7, 2021)

Becca SSP - Pearl
Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02, then 01 over the top
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
mix of ABH Eyeshadows - Warm Taupe and Birkin
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 14, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
ABH Eyeshadow - Birkin
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 21, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (brows)
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## Rockst (Mar 22, 2021)

The Kosas Tinted Face oil is really good


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## lenchen (Mar 30, 2021)

fur4elise said:


> Thank you Shelly!   I am fortunate to say I am back to 100% in many ways. No lingering effects. I had moderate symptoms. The dead giveaway was the night before I went to get tested was the complete loss of taste and smell! After that the struggle was fatigue.  No breathing problems or cough. The rest of the symptoms were that of mild flu/cold. I was shut down for 10 days.  On the flip side it was the most rest I had in years. I've never binge watched so much Netflix and Prime like I did during that time.


I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 4, 2021)

Toward the end of March I ordered some stuff from EM Cosmetics to try out, and those products came in yesterday!


Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara


----------



## Beryl (Apr 4, 2021)

Purchase 0 euro no-buy makeup.

I have one makeup bag to declutter but no motivation.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 25, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 and 01
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (May 2, 2021)

A no foundation and no eyeshadow face today...because I wanted to...

Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Tower 28 Bronzino Cream Bronzer - West Coast
EM Cosmetics Color Drop Serum Blush - Rose Milk
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (May 9, 2021)

Forgot to mention no makeup was purchased by me during April.


Becca SSP - Pearl
Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Tower 28 Bronzino Cream Bronzer - West Coast (also used lightly on the eyelids)
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur + MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (May 16, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze (through the crease)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (to soften harsh lines)
ABH Eyeshadow - Birkin (lid)
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2021)

*Yikes...it's been a minute. I cannot believe we are already 1/2 way through May...What the French Toast. Ummm, so this will be a catch-up for March & April.

Purchases:
March *~ The month started off with not much on my radar. I was hoping *Benefit* (my favorite) would put their brow pencils on sale. Ultimately, they offered a* 3-piece, full size set* almost 60% off. I was able to get my *pencil*, replenish my *brow set *and try out their *Gimme Brow tinted gel*. Speaking of brows, check out this quick tutorial from Wayne Goss. Spring calls for a refresh and I like trying out new application techniques.


*Ulta *– I thought I was going to skirt the Ulta 21 Days...Best intentions. However, there were a few items I wanted to replenish and to try.

*Tarte Ultra Creamy Shape Tape* – too good to pass up at 50% off. I was able to replenish and purchase the same shade I use in the original formula. I have also been using a super fluffy brush to apply concealer. A new technique that makes application even, smooth and helps dry the product quicker.
*UDPP* – I disposed of all my e/s primers in January (almost empty /past shelf life). I realized I miss using a primer, especially when I am doing a colorful eye and/or using more glittery shadows (minimizes fallout).

*Beautylish *– *Good Molecules – Discoloration Serum,* (2) bottles of the long time OOS* Super Peptide Serum and Niacinamide Toner.* By the by, GM had finally arrived at Ulta. Yay!

*April ~ *
Got a great deal on *PTR Retinol Fusion serum (QVC)* - Essentially 6 months supply that will allow me to determine if I get desirable results.

I also took advantage of the Sephora sale on sale for *Marc Jacobs.* I purchased the *Accomplice Beauty Powder and 2 shades of liquid See-Quins *I did not have. I did not buy anything else during the Sephora sale.

I also added two StriVectin products to my regimen -* StriVectin Multi-Action Super-C Retinol Brighten & Correct Serum and Multi-Action R&R Eye cream.

Used Up / Disposed Of / Gave Away / Donated:
Used Up: 
Sol De Janeiro Coco Cabana Cream* - Not sure if I will replenish this. I am loving the Bum Bum Cream. *Curlsmith Double Cream Deep Quencher* - opened back-up
*Good Molecules Brightening Serum* - I will not replenish this. I don’t feel it really did anything for me. *the Ordinary Buffet; Buffet with Copper Peptides* – opened back-up

*Disposed Of: 
PTR Potent-C Serum & Eye Cream* – Both were just about empty. I will not replenish these as I am trying the StriVectin Multi-Action Super-C Retinol Brighten & Correct and Multi-Action R&R Eye cream. *Kate Somerville Retinol Serums* – Old. *Laneige Lip Mask* (a few minis & half used full size). *Assortment of mascaras* (Hit expiration date)

*Gave away: 
Clothing, shoes, household item to – Goodwill *
I also gave away a LE Chanel highlighter. It was a FOMO purchase, I never used; the Hourglass palette I purchased. It just didn’t do it for me. I also culled my stash for beauty samples. All were given to a student worker. I am so sad. She graduated last week.

I've stayed in / under budget and have made very few makeup purchases - Foundation and concealer. I am really loving both the *Clinique Even Better Clinical Serum Foundation and corresponding Even Better All-Over Conceale*r. The formulas just seem to melt into my skin. It never feels heavy or mask like. My focus really has been on consistent skin care...and some days I am really loving the results. I am no spring chicken, so anything that plumps and minimizes wrinkles, I am on it.  I mentioned the StriVectin and I am enjoying both of those products.

*Speaking of taking care - FitGirl Stuffs...*
I ditched the *"cult" of Peleton *after the two month trial. I just could not vibe with the feels. Just off to me. However, I did rediscover_ *Les Mills programming - Body Combat, Body Attack, RPM, Body Pump*_...Again I am taking advantage of a 30 day trial. So far, I am loving it...and have not been this sore in eons. I also started a program called Omada, offered free through my health plan. While I am not having any health issues, I am overweight. I am trying to find a better new normal (post-competitive bodybuilding). I think a little guidance and accountability will be good for me! 

Work has been steadily busy from winter right into spring. The semester ended a couple weeks ago and I will be taking a breather for the rest of the month. I am ready for a break. It is going to be a "staycation" as hubs is already full tilt in his work season. It's all good! I will be working on some more landscaping and get the garden cleaned up and ready to be planted.

*Okay, going to end it here, as this was a pretty lengthy post. As always wishing all of you well and hoping you are happy healthy and enjoying spring.

x0x0x *


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Tower 28 Bronzino Cream Bronzer - West Coast
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette + a little bit of Cool Brown (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (lid)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle (lash line)
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone (crease)
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Clean Cut (haven't listed it during my past FOTDs but I've been wearing this a lot)


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 24, 2021)

Hope I understand this thread correctly 

- Blot paper packs, by Life Brand and Clean & Clear
- Nanoblur, by Indeed

Only 2 episodes in and I've already used up 6 blot paper packs and 3 tubes of Nanoblur. 10 more episodes to go and the Summer heat begins... this week...

Thank goodness, I mean _Thank Production_, that they / I have a budget for these.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 24, 2021)

I'm going to share the correct link to the original Low Buy thread from 2014, so you can see how it originated. (Most of those who participated in that have not posted here in several years.)

https://www.specktra.net/threads/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play.108645/

All these years later, the main point is still to encourage more mindful makeup purchases when they do occur and to use what we own.

I'll also note that the vast majority of us on Specktra are not professional makeup artists but enthusiasts, so we don't "need" a huge collection. At the same time, we still love makeup, so our stashes may contain more than most peoples' do but less than what a professional may need in a kit.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 24, 2021)

Ah, copy. Thanks shellygrrl


----------



## shellygrrl (May 30, 2021)

Nothing purchased for May, but I am planning to buy some eyeshadows during June.

Today's face...

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
Fenty Beauty powder bronzer - Inda Sun
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone (crease)
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe (lid)
MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara
MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Nothing purchased for May, but I am planning to buy some eyeshadows during June.
> 
> Today's face...
> 
> ...


Which shadows are you planning to purchase?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 31, 2021)

Several from Sydney Grace!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jun 1, 2021)

*Updates! (January - May…I don’t remember where I left off)*

My 2021 max budget is $1556.43 (20% less than what I spent in 2020, which was $1995.57. As of June 1st, I’ve spent $775.85. I didn’t buy anything in January or April, and the bulk of my spending occurred in May ($654.15).


# of products finished - 30
# of products purchased - 28
# of free samples - 6
# of products decluttered - 12


The majority of my finished products and total purchases were skincare. I’ve tried doing some declutters but everything I have I’m still using it haven’t opened up. 

Goals for the next 6 months:

No-buy beginning June 1 through November 1 (unless it’s something I need and currently don’t have…ideally skin or body/hygiene care)
Increase number of finished products total 
Increase number of finished makeup products 
Hopefully everything is going well with you all! Outside is slowly opening back up where I’m located (Washington, DC) and I’m excited to explore the District (I’ve only been here for a year and COVID dampened last year’s summer plans).


----------



## Beryl (Jun 5, 2021)

Skincare from Stylevana: 
korean sheet masks pomegranate, green tea and lemon.
Handcreams: violets, freesia and raspberry.
Wedding dress white cream.
Micellar water.
Rose water face foam wash.
Brown/grey brow pencil w/brush ( black is too harsh at 61 with silver hair)
Dry rose blusher rd 02 The Saem.

From online german pharmacy  www.medikamente-per-klick.de
Almond blossom day cream moisturizer.
Buttermilk soaps.
Shea butter pure 100%.
Thermal water spray for face.
Birch hair water.
Vitamins,supplements for hair/skin/sleep etc.

Total euro 65.00 = usd  79.07


----------



## boschicka (Jun 6, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Several from Sydney Grace!


Is there a sale or you've just had your eye on specific colors?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 6, 2021)

There were specific colours I wanted.

I ordered five of them this past week. There were two more I wanted but one was out of stock, and the other I simply forgot to add to my cart. I also took advantage of Kosas' 20% off summer sale (plus a 15% discount code I had for doing a survey they sent out a while back) and ordered a few things (Cloud Set in Airy, their fragrance-free deodorant, and a mini of their clear brow gel).

Today's face...

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 and 02
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun (to warm up the above eyeshadow a little)
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Cream Bronzer - West Coast
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 and 02
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Vanguard
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun (crease)
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Cream Bronzer - West Coast
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 20, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (brows)
Kosas Air Brow - Clear
mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face + Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Relax (also used the latter on its own along the lashline)
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 27, 2021)

I haven’t posted in so long here.  but really enjoying reading all the posts. I’m on a big low-buy and less consumerism goal. I’m not buying nearly as much makeup as I used to, but my handbag addiction has come back full force so I’m REALLY trying to enjoy what I have - makeup , clothing, shoes and everything in between wise.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 27, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
EM Cosmetics Microsculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (lid)
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Officer (lashline)
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun (also used in crease)
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 4, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Vanguard (mixed with Makeup Geek Baby Face in the crease, then applied on its own along the lashlines)
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced
My only June makeup purchases were the five Sydney Grace eyeshadows I bought (Vanguard, Officer, Relax, Thrilled, and Dusk). (edited to add...) And the Kosas Cloud Set in Airy and a mini of their clear Air Brow.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 5, 2021)

*Half-Year Update*

This is how I'm getting on...

_Neutral-leaning-warm brown eyeshadows (powder and cream), generally matte or satin finish_
Two of the Sydney Grace eyeshadows I got -- Relax and Vanguard -- were matte browns. Relax is neither too warm or too cool; Vanguard is pretty unique in that it has a green undertone to it (partially why I paired it with MAC Sumptuous Olive yesterday). I kind of wish both were a little lighter (especially Relax), but I can still make them work by mixing with a skintone shade (in my case, Makeup Geek Baby Face).

I've still got a few other options on my wishlist.

_New brow product(s)_
Got the EM Cosmetics Brow Cream in Universal Taupe, and while I'm happy with the colour of it, I'm not 100% sure that I would repurchase. I think it's probably better suited to someone with more sparse and slightly lighter eyebrows than mine (which are nearly pitch black, and against my very light skin I have to be a bit careful!), and that's mainly down to the size of the spoolie (it's very thin). I'm still going to use it because, again, I like the colour.

I've also been testing the Kosas Air Brow in Clear and...I'm not wowed by it. It's a bit "whatever". *shrugs* Don't know that I'd get that one in full size.

Still want a brow pen. 

_Finish off makeup brush section of wish list?_
The brush section of my wishlist expanded from six brushes to seven. Soooo...

_Replace old eyeshadows (where possible)_
I've decluttered most of my very old eyeshadows and am down to four old ones (MUG Baby Face, Sand Dollar, and Faux Fur; and MAC Sumptuous Olive). One of the Sydney Grace ones I bought, Dusk, replaced my old MAC Typographic.

To date I've spent $122.12.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 11, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume & Length Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dulce Vita


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2021)

*Low/Buy Check-In 
Summertime...*
May and June sped by pretty quickly. I've been busy with home and work life. Fortunately, I was able to take two _staycations _(end of May & end of June). It was use the time or lose it...in the end it was good for me to take good long break. I focused on homestuffs, the garden, some fun shopping, taking better care of myself and a little bit of relaxation.

I have been well under budget for beauty purchases these past few months. No real need or want.
*Purchases*...which I have not been great about putting into my expense chart...

Used *Ulta *points to splurge on the *NARS Summer Solstice E/S & Cheek Palettes *(May)~ About $5 spent out of pocket. I love them both!

*Marc Jacobs* is clearing out stock...I really enjoy this beauty line and hope it is not being permanently discontinued.  I have not heard exactly what is happening. Either way, I purchased *3 shades of the Accomplice Beauty powders and 2 Highliners. 
*
The last beauty purchase that comes to mind is 3 *NARS* makeup brushes that I discovered new, sealed in box at Marshalls. *Yachiyo Kabuki, Mie Kabuki & #23 Precision Blending*. ~ A big time score at more than 60% off. 

*Favorites :
Dr. Jart sheet masks* (Firming, Brightening, Porecting)~ My DIL turned me on to these. There have been a wide variety of them available at Maxx & Marshalls. 5 mask boxes for $12.99 is a great deal! Sealed and not out of date!

*Clinque Men's Face Bronzer (Gel formula) ~ *This was a game changer for my foundation! You know how it goes when you get a summer tan and then your foundation no longer matches. I went to the Clinique counter thinking I needed to buy a darker shade (Even Better Clinical Serum, which I continue to love!). The MUA working the counter suggested mixing the bronzer gel to darken my foundation shade. It works like a dream! Plus I can vary how dark or light rather then be stuck with a single shade. 

*Of Interest:*
The Nordstrom Anniversary sale will have the new MAC collection and I am eyeing one of the lipsets (neutral) and maybe the medium View From the Top E/S palette. Other than that, nada. I am pretty well stocked on my skincare products and can wait until the fall sales to restock.

*Healthstuffs :*
I have living in "perma bodybuilder bulk"  body for a while. While I am perfectly healthy (all the tests and dr. concur), I was feeling "weighted down." So, in May, I started a healthy lifestyle program called Omada (through my health insurance). I fully committed to it and now as I start  week 9, I have lost 8lbs. It feels really good. I am hoping the changes I make now will be sustainable and I can find a new set point.



*Hope you all are having a great summer! x0x0x*


----------



## boschicka (Jul 13, 2021)

Glad to hear you are healthy and happy! And congrats on the brush score!


----------



## lenchen (Jul 18, 2021)

*January-July 2021*
*I can't believe 6 months have flown by so quickly! I've been so busy with work and home projects that I haven't been on here very much. I will be back here posting in full swing soon!

Purchases:
For the past 6 months,  I only purchased

Makeup:  Lisa Eldrige elevated glow highlighter, 2 lipglosses Affair, songbird, and one cream blush. MarcJacobs highliners pencils in blacquer, earthquake, and a navy blue colour, as I'm not sure what is going on with the brand.  I haven't purchased much of anything else

Tools: I purchased the Wayne Goss  edit collection brushes, and I purchased 2 backups from his older brush collections, since they are being discontinued. I got the Sonia G fusion series collection, as well as the lotus collection.

Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP/chopping block:

Gave away:
Since purchasing the fusion series set, I culled some of the brushes I have been using for foundation, and concealer. which total to about 8 brushes.

Chopping block:

nothing as of now!

Used Up: remaining Clinique make-up remover cleansing balm

On the Horizon:
Good molecules niacinamide serum and toner, as I'm running low, *
*Tools: Hakuhoudo eye brushes. I plan to pick up few eye brushes from Hakuhodo for my Birthday in September.*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 18, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 and 02
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume & Length Mascara
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
Tower 28 Bronzino - West Coast
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 25, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 and 02
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Officer
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume & Length Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun
MAC Lipstick - Crème Cup
MAC Lipstick - Blankety (lightly dabbed over top)


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Thrilled
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume & Length Mascara
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 2, 2021)

I’m trying to do a lot more Shopping of my Stash the last little while.

Over today and yesterday, I’ve used my MAC Art Library - Nude Model palette. It’s sad how little I’ve used it (probably can count on one hand) but it’s a great one to use one it’s own OR as a companion to random single shadows.

Editing: I have to admit I’ve bought a few beauty products this past week. The Collab brand Radiant Spark foundation on a whim (clear out to $2.50!) and one of the Collab liquid highlighters (very similar to what I remember the NARS Orgasm liquid luminizer looking like; would buy again but this thing is HY-UGE!) and The Ordinary Marine Hyluaronics (I had the worst Deciem experiences this weekend haha.) But I’m back to trying to rein in my spending.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2021)

FOTD...

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
mix of ABH Eyeshadow - Stone + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Relax
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
NARS Afterglow Tinted Lip Balm - Dolce Vita (also used as blush)
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 15, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 and 02
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Vanguard
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino - West Coast
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm adding mine in, too since I'm now expected to have cameras on for video calls  

Indeed Labs Nanoblur Green primer
Sephora Collection Orange corrector under my eyes
ELF Putty Eye Primer
Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette (had not used this in way too long): White Chocolate, Salted Caramel, Milk Chocolate, Semi-Sweet & Marzipan, with L'Oreal liquid black liner winged and a bit of Wet n Wild Panther to darken the wing
Skin79 Hot Pink bb cream (oldie but goodie - I reordered this in the Spring off Amazon, after not using it for nearly 6 or 7 years. Still as good as I remember!)
Wet n Wild Contour Sticks in Oak's on You, Call Me Maple, and the Milani Contour Stick in Deep Dark (just a touch) to contour 
NARS Laguna bronzer 
Benefit Rockateur blush (also a shop my stash find)
Bare Minerals to set
Benefit Brow Powder with Essence blonde brow gel 
LA Girl concealer under my eyes 
Maybelline Full & Soft mascara, Very Black
YSL Tattouage matte lip stain in a nude pink colour (11?)


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 23, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Dusk
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Bronzer - Inda sun
MAC Lipstick - Crème Cup (also used as a blush)
I made a Beautylish order last week and have a couple of long-wishlisted brushes coming tomorrow as part of it (one Sonia G., one Smith Cosmetics).


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 29, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 and 02
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Officer
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Mascara
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm still buying more makeup than I really need (in the last few days: a powder highlighter and cream contour stick from Hard Candy - though I am throwing out the older ones I have; Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk lip lacquer at 'the Rack', Maybelline lip liner, a Revlon CS Liquid Matte Ink lip things, one of those Florence by Mills cream blushes, and a replacement of my Dior Backstage foundation in a lighter shade) BUT I'm at least finishing stuff up and re-discovering stuff from my stash. 

Today's FOTD but of course... the camera's on meeting got moved to Tuesday.

LA Colours Anti-Dullness Yellow Primer (ehhhh...)
Sephora Collection Orange Corrector for under eyes
LA Colours Green Corrector for a few blemishes and around more red areas
Wet n Wild Tinted Hydrator
Bare Minerals Original to set this TM for a bit more coverage
ELF Putty Eye Primer
Laura Mercier Caviar eye palette (re-discovery): Buttercream as a base; Ginger through the socket line; Ganache in the outer crease/corners; Burnished Bronze on lid my lid; with Tuxedo to set my winged liner. My bronzer to blend out any edges.
Essence Black liquid liner pen, winged.
Physician's Formula Butter Bronzer in Light
Hard Candy Glass Skin highlighter (one of the new buys) in Peach, Please! (This is pretty terrible, but it looked good applied with a finger directly to my nose and cupid's bow. Nothing is really picked up with a brush. )
LA Girl concealer under my eyes
Milk Makeup Kush Mascara
Benefit Blonde brow powder + Essence Tinted Brow Gel in blonde
Charlotte Tilbury lip liner in Pillow Talk + Charlotte Tilbury lip lacquer in Pillow Talk

I actually REALLY like my eye look; and need to mentally note I should be using the two LM Caviar Eye palettes I have more often.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 5, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Mascara
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Bronzer - Inda Sun


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 12, 2021)

A more minimal(ish) face for today...

Kosas Revealer Concealer - mix of 01 and 02
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Vanguard + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r bronzer - Inda Sun


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 19, 2021)

Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - Skye (got a sample of this recently and am enjoying it)
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
Kosas Air Brow - Clear
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - mix of Stone and Warm Taupe
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Officer
EM Cosmetics Pick Me Up Volume and Length Mascara
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r bronzer - Inda Sun


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 26, 2021)

Two-for-one as I did a face on Friday as well...

Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - Skye (ended up ordering this in full size, should arrive tomorrow)
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 and 02
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r bronzer - Inda Sun
Today I went for...

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
EM Cosmetics Micro Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of ABH Eyeshadow - Birkin + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (through the crease and a little above)
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Thrilled (lashlines)
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara - Very Black
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (felt like contouring today)
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r bronzer - Inda Sun
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2021)

I decrappified quite a few things from my stash recently — most of them due to age. I also did a tiny rearrange in one of my vanity desk drawers. It felt really good.

Today's face...

Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - Skye (with a couple of drops of the Kosas Tinted Face Oil in 02 mixed in for funsies)
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone (crease)
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Dusk (Lashline)
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara - Very Black
Tower 28 BeachPlease Luminous Balm - Magic Hour (new acquisition; really like this formula!)
MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 10, 2021)

Milk Hydrogrip Primer
Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - Skye
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 and 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Relax + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara - Very Black
Tower 28 BeachPlease Luminous Balm - Magic Hour
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 13, 2021)

I haven't done too well on the No Buy Front (but have done better than expected - managed to go to Vancouver and hit up a new drugstore - LONDON DRUGS! - and not go insane. Purchased two Moira blush duos, a eyeshadow palette from Doll Face Beauty, and a bronzer by Flower Beauty - so pretty restrained IMHO) but I've still purchased a few new items.  

I've managed to use up quite a bit in regards to skincare products, and I haven't gone ham buying replacements so.... winning. 

I think at this point as long as I see myself shopping my stash, and not spending up to oblivion, I'm happy. I'm not going to put a dollar amount, *but *I'm trying not to duplicate items. 

FOTD, since I've got meetings and my first presentation in my new role. 


Nip + Fab Viper Venom pore refiner - old as dirt but I'm trying to use this up
Sephora Collection Orange corrector under my eyes 
LA Colors Green corrector on a few spots (I'm blaming my Baby Botox for the whitehead that's shown up between my brows this AM)
ELF Putty Eye Primer as a base with Tom Ford Honeymoon Quad - the darkest brown on my lid, with the dark plum in my outer crease + lid, a bit of my my lighter contour powder to blend out my crease
Essence liquid liner pen in Black, winged 
skin79 Hot Pink BB cream 
The Ordinary Concealer on noted random zit
KVD Shade & Light Powder Contour Palette - the lightest and darkest contour shade, with the pale yellow to set my concealer 
NARS Narsissist Unfiltered II blush palette: Hot Sand & Fame mixed to apply highlighter, with Conquest as blush
ELF Hydrating Camo Concealer under my eyes
Benefit Brow-Powder in Blonde with Maybelline Fibre Brow Gel in Blonde 
Maybelline Full & Soft mascara, Very Black 
Bare Minerals Original to set 
L'Oreal lipstick in Nude Impertinent


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 17, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 and 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows + outer corner), Grey (lid), Cool Grey (outer corner)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone (transition + crease)
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara - Very Black
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r bronzer - Inda Sun
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 18, 2021)

I tried to do minimal makeup (bahahahahaha... ha) for one of the City parks yesterday + croissants. Not sure how successful I was at actually pairing down my makeup BUT I clearly shopped my stash a wee bit.


Catrice Colour Correcting Primer in Green
Correctors: Sephora Collection in Orange under my eyes, and LA Colors in Green on a few breakouts. I managed to get a pimple in the exact same spot one just healed, but it's flatter and less inflamed than it's predecessor. Hallelujah!
NYX Wonder Stick in Medium (just the contour side)
Eyes: ELF Beige Eyeshadow Primer, followed by UD Naked2: Foxy as a base, with Blackout to set my winged liner. Marc Jacobs O-Mega Runway Shadow in Ro!se through my crease, with NARS Laguna bronzer to deepen my outer crease. A shimmery pale pink shu uemura liquid eyeshadow on my lid.
Essence winged liner pen in black
Maybelline Fit Me foundation, and a bit of The Ordinary concealer on the pimple still showing through
NARS RCC under my eyes
NudeStix liquid highlighter in 99% Angel on the high points of my face, with Fenty Beauty powder bronzer in Private Island
Hard Candy setting powder (dang masks!) and ELF HD Undereye Setting Powder
Benefit Brow powder in Blonde or the lightest shade, with Maybelline Fibre Brow Gel in Blonde
Maybelline Sky High mascara in Black-Brown
NARS lip gloss in Deep Throat


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 24, 2021)

Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - mix of Skye and Tulum
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 and 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Relax
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara - Very Black
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r bronzer - Inda Sun
Tower 28 BeachPlease Luminous Balm - Magic Hour


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 25, 2021)

Yesterday's FOTD for James Bond _after not being in a cinema for two years._

I had a bit of a disaster trying to use the Revlon Colorstay Light Cover with one of those Hallowe'en Wet n Wild sponges... went all patchy and wouldn't blend. So I had to micellar off and go for a different foundation. _C'est la vie._


Nip + Fab Viper Venom in my t-zone
Orange & Green correctors under my eyes, and around my nose and a few redder spots
ELF liquid eyeshadow base with ELF x Pitizion Shadow Stick in Bambalina (a shimmery light, nude brown colour) on my lid, with ABH Sultry palette: Birch through socket line, Dystopian in the outer corners, a mix of Dystopian + Noir to set my winged liner, a bit of Cinder in the centre of my lid applied just with my finger
Essence Liquid Liner pen, Black, winged
Wet n Wild "Shredding the Fringe" lashes cut in half for corner lashes
Wet n Wild Neutral paint palette for Hallowe'en - just the two brown shades to cream contour
Col-lab Radiant Spark liquid foundation
The Ordinary Concealer on a few spots
Fenty bronzer in Private Island over where I contoured and across the top of my nose
Becca SSP in Champagne Pop to highlight
ABH Brow Pomade in Blonde
ELF Hydrating Camo Concealer under my eyes with ELF HD Under Eye Setting Powder... to erm, set
Maybelline Sky High mascara 
Annabelle lip liner in Buff, with Kylie Cosmetics (Kosmetics?) lip gloss in Koko
Dermalogica Translucent Setting Powder

And because it's not yet March 2022, UD Setting Spray because we're still wearing masks


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 27, 2021)

Been doing some renovations at home got cute new furnitures for my bedroom. (Linking the store in case anyone needs some advice, I swear they are fabulous!!!!! 

BTW finally got the time to shop and achieve resolution low buy!!!! Have not bought a single thing for the past 6 months. So here are my good grabs for the month.

- Fenty beauty trio in medium (needed a refill)
- Lift kit that can last me for about 18 months.
- Laura Mercier setting powder.
- NARS Afterglow Lip Balm (Dolce vita)
- MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend
- Wet n Wild Tinted Hydrator (finally trying this one!!!)
- Benefit Essence Tinted Brow Gel (refill)
- One/Size Setting Spray

Oh I'm trying out patrick star's one/size setting spray, I heard good reviews about it. 

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 31, 2021)

No.

Anyhoo, today's face...

Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - Skye
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face + Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Vanguard
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara - Very Black
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r bronzer - Inda Sun
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 14, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 and 02
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadows - mix of Birkin and Stone
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Vanguard
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 21, 2021)

Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - Skye
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Dusk
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Bronzer - Inda Sun
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita
MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 28, 2021)

No makeup purchases for November.


Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - Skye
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Relax + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Bronzer - Inda Sun
Glossier Generation G Lipstick - Like (also used as cream blush)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 5, 2021)

Ilia Super Serum Skin Tint - Skye
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows), Grey (lids)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar (center of lids)
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Bronzer - Inda Sun (also used through crease)
MAC Lipstick - Crème Cup (also used as cream blush)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 12, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar + Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Officer
Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Dusk
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Bronzer - Inda Sun (also used through crease)
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
Bare Minerals lipstick - Tutu


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
ABH Eyeshadow - Birkin
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara
EM Cosmetics Color Drops Serum Blush - Rose Milk
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 26, 2021)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Kosas Cloud Set - Airy
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows), Brunette (lashline)
EM Cosmetics Micro-Fluff Sculpting Brow Cream - Universal Taupe
MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive (lid)
mix of Sydney Grace Eyeshadow - Vanguard + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (crease)
CoverGirl Exhibitionist Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Bronzer - Inda Sun
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 31, 2021)

I made one final makeup purchase for 2021 that arrived today: the ABH Brow Pen in Ebony.

Overall I spent $269.40 on makeup this year (only about $11 more than I spent in 2020).

And here's how I did regarding what I wanted to focus on this year:

_Neutral-leaning-warm brown eyeshadows (powder and cream), generally matte or satin finish_
Sydney Grace eyeshadows in Relax and Vanguard were the two brown eyeshadows I got this year. Relax is, IMO, dead neutral. Vanguard has more of a green undertone to it, which I found very unique. So I think those were wins in that regard. I'd still like to build this niche of my collection out a little bit more in 2022.

_New brow product(s)_
I got the EM Cosmetics brow cream in Universal Taupe this year. It's a great colour, I'm still not 100% sure I would repurchase it. And as I noted above I bought the ABH Brow Pen in Ebony, but I won't know how I get on with that until the new year. (I swatched it some on the back of my hand; the colour looks kinda promising?)

I also tested the Kosas Air Brow in Clear but didn't like it. (For a clear brow gel I've got my eye on either the Refy one or repurchasing the Surratt.)

_Finish off makeup brush section of wish list?_
I did not clear this category. It briefly expanded roughly halfway through the year, but I recently shrunk it down to five brushes (all face).

_Replace old eyeshadows (where possible)_
The oldest eyeshadows in my stash now are MAC Sumptuous Olive, and Makeup Geek Sand Dollar and Baby Face. (I don't see myself getting rid of Sand Dollar anytime soon, I don't think, as I've yet to find a single eyeshadow quite like it.) Sydney Grace Dusk replaced MAC Typographic.


----------

